# Eddie Bravo Seminar in the UK June 7th



## roadrage (Apr 12, 2008)

Is any one interested in attending an Eddie Bravo Seminar. As you may already know Eddie Bravo is famous for making Royler Gracie tap out, he has trained numerous UFC fighters including Chuck Liddell, He trains alongside the likes of Randy Corture (Sp) and Baas Ruten (Sp) at the legends gym, Hollywood. He is also an official judge for the UFC and i could go on and on

The date of the seminar is Saturday the 7th of June 2008 from 10.00 am till 2.00 pm. The cost of the seminar is Â£40 per person in advance or Â£50 on the door. The venue is the University of Wolverhampton, Walsall Campus, Sports Centre (entrance is via Magdalene Road off the Broadway) for directions see the following link:

http://www.wlv.ac.uk/PDF/uow_wals_street_map.pdf

Book early to avoid disappointment for this rare opportunity to train alongside one of the legends of Jiu Jitsu. PM or email me if you need further details.

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

As good as it would be to learn the twister and stuff, I don't think it's worth me dishing out Â£40 + travelling fees to Wolverhampton.

If I was gonna dish out the cash to learn with a legend, I'd fly to Brazil and train with the Gracies for a month or two


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

JayC said:


> As good as it would be to learn the twister and stuff, I don't think it's worth me dishing out Â£40 + travelling fees to Wolverhampton.
> 
> If I was gonna dish out the cash to learn with a legend, I'd fly to Brazil and train with the Gracies for a month or two


Cheapskate


----------



## roadrage (Apr 12, 2008)

JayC said:


> As good as it would be to learn the twister and stuff, I don't think it's worth me dishing out Â£40 + travelling fees to Wolverhampton.
> 
> If I was gonna dish out the cash to learn with a legend, I'd fly to Brazil and train with the Gracies for a month or two


What!!! How much will it cost you to travel to Wolverhampton? I know fuel is expensive but seriously! Come on get your ass down here! You'll enjoy it.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh get down there Jay, you big tart.

Roadrage good to have you on the Forum mate


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Pffft, fine. I might.

Not going on me bill though!


----------



## roadrage (Apr 12, 2008)

JayC said:


> Pffft, fine. I might.
> 
> Not going on me bill though!





marc said:


> yeh get down there Jay, you big tart.
> 
> Roadrage good to have you on the Forum mate


JayC, thats the attitude mate!

marc, thanks its a pleasure!


----------



## roadrage (Apr 12, 2008)

There are only 13 places left on the seminar. If you are interested and do not want to miss out I would recommend that you send your payments asap.

Thanks


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

He's going to be in Wolverhampton the same day UFC is in London?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

But more importantly, where the **** is Wolverhampton?


----------



## roadrage (Apr 12, 2008)

davy said:


> He's going to be in Wolverhampton the same day UFC is in London?


Yes!!! why do you find this so hard to believe its only 2hr 30mins away door to door from venue to o2 arena. I got to pick him up from his hotel at 6 am and then get his ass back as soon as possible after seminar. Not impossible is it?

LOL @ where the **** is wolverhampton, but actually the venue is in Walsall now if you asked me where that was i would understand!!! :biggerGrin:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I think you should have held the seminar outside the 02 so he didnt have to travel 2 and 1/2 hours...shame on you


----------



## roadrage (Apr 12, 2008)

marc said:


> I think you should have held the seminar outside the 02 so he didnt have to travel 2 and 1/2 hours...shame on you


:biggerGrin:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

roadrage said:


> Yes!!! why do you find this so hard to believe its only 2hr 30mins away door to door from venue to o2 arena. I got to pick him up from his hotel at 6 am and then get his ass back as soon as possible after seminar. Not impossible is it?
> 
> LOL @ where the **** is wolverhampton, but actually the venue is in Walsall now if you asked me where that was i would understand!!! :biggerGrin:


Does that mean no partying til late at a shitty venue somewhere in Regent Street, having entry denied and going back to the hotel with a few fighters, heads down, and smoke weed til the eyeballs pop, long after the hotel bar stopped serving alcohol?

*damn*

About the venue, I'm just a mere foreigner (like half Londoners) so I guess I have a considerate amount of understanding on my ignorance of the limey geography


----------



## roadrage (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

The event is completely sold out so do not travel unless you have tickets. A big thanks to the mods for hosting the post.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

JayC said:


> As good as it would be to learn the twister and stuff, I don't think it's worth me dishing out Â£40 + travelling fees to Wolverhampton.
> 
> If I was gonna dish out the cash to learn with a legend, I'd fly to Brazil and train with the Gracies for a month or two


Oh what a mug I am. Can't believe I said I'd rather fly to Brazil and train with the Gracies over Eddie Bravo for Â£40.

:angry:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

JayC said:


> Oh what a mug I am. Can't believe I said I'd rather fly to Brazil and train with the Gracies over Eddie Bravo for Â£40.
> 
> :angry:


:laugh: only two words Jay.....

... You tit :shocked:

Eddie always puts on great seminars and no wonder this filled up so quickly.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

It's just like, 5 hours to wolves, 4 hours seminar, and then another 5 hours back, I'd of been DEAD.

Hopefully now Canada is off, I can save to go to California instead and train with the man himself xD


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

My mate went to the seminar and he seemed quite dissapointed, he said Eddie talked half of the time or whatever rather than teaching/learning new things.


----------

